# Temps partiel



## Lila (28 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour actuellement en temps complet dans mon travail et donc ma fille gardée à temps complet par ma nounou. Je souhaite passer à temps partiel dans mon travail, mais laisser ma fille à temps complet, est ce que mes aides pour payer la nourrice se verront diminuer?


----------



## Dodo2a (28 Décembre 2022)

Normalement non , vos aides sont en fonction de vos revenus .


----------



## liline17 (28 Décembre 2022)

Vos aides pourraient,  mais sans certitude,  augmenter car vos revenus vont baisser et que la CMG dépend de vos ressources


----------



## Griselda (29 Décembre 2022)

La CAF ne se soucis pas de savoir comment les Parents travaillent pour établir le montant de la CMG. Celle ci est calculée principalement sur la base de votre déclaration de revenu et d'autre part sur le montant que vous versez à votre AM car quoi qu'il arrive vous aurez toujours minimum 15% de restant à charge.
D'autre part en ayant signé un contrat à temps plein avec votre AM vous ne pouvez l'obliger à accepter une diminution de son salaire.
Toute modification du contrat qui vous lie, quelque soit la raison de vouloir modifier devra passer par un Avenant donc une négociation préalable que l'autre partie n'est jamais tenue d'accepter.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,  pour préciser vous embauchez une assistante maternelle, pas une nourrice ! 

Plus d'allaitement !  Ouf ! (Je ne serais dans tous les cas, hors service,  pompes à sec)   m


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Décembre 2022)

Lila pas nourrice mais assistante maternelle (le mot nounou ne me dérange pas) bref ! oui c'est plutôt votre CMG qui pourrait augmenter à l'avenir mais baisser NON je ne le pense pas ! les PE font ce qu'ils veulent et encore heureux ! et c'est super pour la dame que vous employez ...


----------



## Laëtitia60 (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, attention si vous êtes bénéficiaire de la PREPARE et que vous êtes à 50% ou moins, vous ne percevrez plus que 50% de CMG. 
Cette info est donné sur le site de la CAF.


----------



## Griselda (31 Décembre 2022)

Et oui Laetitia60 a raison, c'est logique. Un Parent qui prend un congés parental, s'il demande à la CAF l'allocation tout ou parti cela modifiera la CMG car la CAF ne va pas donner une CMG à 100% alors qu'elle paie déjà le PE pour qu'il reste à la maison à mi-temps.
Donc si cette décision de travailler plus qu'à mi-temps est conditionné à l'allocation de la CAF PREPARE cela peut changer les choses.
Le mieux est de contacter la CAF pour avoir des réponses claires sur votre projet.

Attention si vous souhaitez diminuer le contrat de votre AM, quelqu'en soit la raison, cette dernière n'est pas obligée d'accepter. Si elle refuse l'Avenant à la baisse il vous faudra choisir entre 2 solutions:
- maintenir son salaire tel quel
- rompre le contrat dans le respect du préavis (et trouver une autre AM qui accepte un temps partiel)


----------

